# Dynamischer Header



## Beiderbecke (9. April 2005)

Hi,

Ich habe jetzt schon auf mehreren Seiten gesehen, dass die im Header einen Banner haben, und wenn man auf nen Link klickt ändert sich dieser Banner. 
Noch dazu haben diese Banner meist noch nen Slogan drinnen, der allerdings nicht immer wieder neu lädt sondern bestehen bleibt.

Bestes Beispiel: http://www.nixgrafix.de/

Wie macht man sowas?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (9. April 2005)

Naja, das sind einfach vier unterschiedliche Bilder, die auf eben diesen vier unterschiedlichen Seiten eingebunden wurden. Nichts weiter.


----------



## Beiderbecke (9. April 2005)

Wieso lädt dann der Schriftzug nicht mit wenn man auf ne andere Seite geht?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (9. April 2005)

... der (identische) Schriftzug ist Bestandteil der Grafiken. Da diese gut 110 kb groß sind (heissa!), sieht man den Aufbau auch bei DSL recht deutlich.   

Gruß
.


----------



## c2uk (9. April 2005)

Man könnte eine Grafik aber auch als Hintergrundgrafik (z.B. könnte die sich je nach Seite ändern) definieren und eine zweite Grafik im Vordergrund (die könnte ja immer gleich bleiben) platzieren, vielleicht willst ja auf sowas raus?

 Geht nur mit dem vorliegenden Beispiel schlecht...


----------



## Consti (10. April 2005)

Ist doch ganz einfach:
Machs mit Tabellen.

index.html (ist eine grosse Tabelle)

wenn man nun auf Links klickt, dann öffnet sich

links.html (auch eine Tabelle, jedoch mit anderem Header etc.)

naja. und so bekommst du dann auf andeere Grafiken darein!


----------



## elmyth (10. April 2005)

Kleiner Hinweis:
Tabellen dienen zur Darstellung tabelarischer Daten.
Für das Design sollte man css verwenden.


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. April 2005)

elmyth hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kleiner Hinweis:
> Tabellen dienen zur Darstellung tabelarischer Daten.
> Für das Design sollte man css verwenden.


 
Was aber nicht so sicher funktioniert wie Tabellen.
Man liest ja oft genug wieviele Probleme es mit reinen CSS Designs gibt hier im Forum.

Und ich sehe in der Tabelle absolut keinerlei Nachteile...


----------



## c2uk (10. April 2005)

Bitte jetzt nicht wieder eine Grundsatzdiskussion zu Tabellen oder Ebenenlayout!

 Davon gibts genug, und wer immer noch glaubt, dass man mit Tabellen Layouts designen kann, den kann man jetzt auch nicht mehr überzeugen...

 P.S. @DJ, so schwer ist es eigentlich gar nicht, man kann nur leichter Fehler machen und muss, dank IE, auf mehr Rücksicht nehmen. Leider entnehme ich Deinem Kommentar, dass Du Dich selbst noch nicht damit beschäftigt hast, da Frage ich mich doch ernsthaft wie Du so etwas behaupten kannst?


----------



## Balkanac (11. April 2005)

Kannste Dir ja mal den Quellcode anschauen


----------

